# 2015 Arboristsite buck pole



## KenJax Tree

I got this 3 point last night just before dark


----------



## stihl sawing

I smell tenderloins cooking, good job. What did ya shoot him with. We can't shoot a buck with less that three on one side.


----------



## KenJax Tree

stihl sawing said:


> I smell tenderloins cooking, good job. What did ya shoot him with. We can't shoot a buck with less that three on one side.


A bow....here the main tines only have to be 3". We're allowed 2 bucks but only 1 has to have 4+ points on one side.

Almost missed, i hit him farther back than I wanted to, a few more mintues it was too dark to see


----------



## KenJax Tree

Now that the freezers full i'll be more picky and wait for a nice one.


----------



## stillhunter

Hope this one stays around.........


----------



## farmer steve

not mine but my buddy's. his son told him about 3 big bucks on his aunt's property. after he got this one his son told him it was the little one of the three.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Nice[emoji106]


----------



## mesupra

I got an antler less deer tag for 2015. Our hunting shack rules dictate if you get a doe tag you must shoot a doe. I'll keep you posted on this year's shack results. Last year my brother and I tagged out within 15 seconds of each other from the same stand. Both ended up with 4 pointers his was around 180 mine around 165. It was a fun day.


----------



## USMC615

Good deal fellas...meat in the freezer.


----------



## Oldmaple

Just learned how to post pictures. Try one of my daughter from



the youth hunt this year.


----------



## USMC615

Oldmaple said:


> Just learned how to post pictures. Try one of my daughter from
> 
> 
> 
> the youth hunt this year.


Way to go...awesome!!! Good eatin coming up. I bet she's one young, proud hunter. Way to pass the reigns to the next generation. Good on you Oldmaple.


----------



## Rocketross57

Filled my tag this year


----------



## link523

. North west lp Michigan 8 point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyK

Tagged out on a 6pt. .270wsm vs small deer is not an even match.


----------



## svk

Nice pics everyone.

No deer here. We hunted hard, I saw 9 deer total in 8 days in the woods. Several repeat does and one unknown deer in the brush. No confirmed bucks. My FIL hunted 7 days and didn't see a deer. We are hunting time proven spots but the deer just aren't very plentiful. 

Most groups I am talking to are at about a 15-20 percent filled tag ratio.


----------



## stihl sawing

svk said:


> Nice pics everyone.
> 
> No deer here. We hunted hard, I saw 9 deer total in 8 days in the woods. Several repeat does and one unknown deer in the brush. No confirmed bucks. My FIL hunted 7 days and didn't see a deer. We are hunting time proven spots but the deer just aren't very plentiful.
> 
> Most groups I am talking to are at about a 15-20 percent filled tag ratio.


Just wish I could go hunting.


----------



## svk

stihl sawing said:


> Just wish I could go hunting.


Are you still down and out?


----------



## stihl sawing

Yes, can't shake this crap and pulled my back yesterday. My BIL passed Tuesday and need to get well enough to go see my sister. My wife is sick too. Don't look like I will get to go this year.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah had our best season ever. She shot a 5 & a 6 pointer and I got a 7 & an 8 pointer. It was Sarah's first buck. We were done opening weekend. 




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

stihl sawing said:


> Yes, can't shake this crap and pulled my back yesterday. My BIL passed Tuesday and need to get well enough to go see my sister. My wife is sick too. Don't look like I will get to go this year.


Sorry to hear man. When it rains it pours.


----------



## TonyK

Stihl Sawing, Sorry to hear of the troubles. You sir are the poster child of a man who needs some quality time in the woods to unwind and revive.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah had our best season ever. She shot a 5 & a 6 pointer and I got a 7 & an 8 pointer. It was Sarah's first buck. We were done opening weekend. View attachment 461808
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice 8-pointer Andy.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sarah shot her first buck 1 minute after legal shooting started for the season and her second buck about an hour later. Then I sat in her stand that evening and got that big 8 pointer. 3 nice bucks right behind my house. The 7 pointer was on the next day down at a gun club I am a member of. It was over 200 yards away. Damn good season.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice bucks everyone.


----------



## USMC615

stihl sawing said:


> Yes, can't shake this crap and pulled my back yesterday. My BIL passed Tuesday and need to get well enough to go see my sister. My wife is sick too. Don't look like I will get to go this year.


You've had it rough brother...get well soon.


----------



## farmer steve

nice goin dodgegeeks. congrats to mrs.DG on her first buck(s).
hope things get better SS. condolences on the BIL.


----------



## stihl sawing

svk said:


> Sorry to hear man. When it rains it pours.





TonyK said:


> Stihl Sawing, Sorry to hear of the troubles. You sir are the poster child of a man who needs some quality time in the woods to unwind and revive.





USMC615 said:


> You've had it rough brother...get well soon.





farmer steve said:


> nice goin dodgegeeks. congrats to mrs.DG on her first buck(s).
> hope things get better SS. condolences on the BIL.


Thanks everyone, I will live. Been the first time I've missed opening morning in a very long time. We have a whole month of gun season, Maybe I will get to go later.


----------



## Sagetown

andydodgegeek said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Whoo-Wee ! Way to go Sarah, and Andy. 4 bucks.


stihl sawing said:


> Nice bucks everyone.


My condolences to you SS: That's a rough road y'all are on right now. Hoping the better for U soon.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Thanks everyone. We have lots of good meat in the freezer now. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I shot this 6 point, opening evening,






SR


----------



## KenJax Tree

Good job guys!![emoji106] I got some catchin' up to do.


----------



## KenJax Tree

5 point this morning


----------



## fubar2

I'd like to know about how many points on scoring it takes to put an Ohio buck into the running? I've never dabbled in trophy's before and have no idea.


----------



## hseII

andydodgegeek said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


And all this time, I thought the dude holding the piglet was Mike Lee. 

Great Way to Fill the Freezer. 


This was on the camera yesterday evening:


----------



## KenJax Tree

fubar2 said:


> I'd like to know about how many points on scoring it takes to put an Ohio buck into the running? I've never dabbled in trophy's before and have no idea.


Neither of mine are prize winners[emoji1] i just made this thread to post deer pics in no prize winners needed, shoot a doe post it. But it would be awesome to see some monsters posted here.


----------



## nomad_archer

Nice job guys


----------



## KenJax Tree

Doe are welcome too guys, i made this thread for all deer shot this season, not just bucks


----------



## fubar2

KenJax Tree said:


> Neither of mine are prize winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just made this thread to post deer pics in no prize winners needed, shoot a doe post it. But it would be awesome to see some monsters posted here.


 My 13 year old grandson arrowed one that the taxidermist unofficially scored at 175. Just wondering if I'm going to be sharing in any royalties or not.


----------



## andydodgegeek

KenJax Tree said:


> Neither of mine are prize winners[emoji1] i just made this thread to post deer pics in no prize winners needed, shoot a doe post it. But it would be awesome to see some monsters posted here.


Here's a monster.




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Not gonna get royalties but 175 is awesome and defiantly worth hanging on the wall.


----------



## fubar2

KenJax Tree said:


> Neither of mine are prize winner. i just made this thread to post deer pics in no prize winners needed, shoot a doe post it. But it would be awesome to see some monsters posted here.


 I haven't seen or talked to him yet. All I know so far is what I got from newspaper.


----------



## fubar2

KenJax Tree said:


> Not gonna get royalties but 175 is awesome and defiantly worth hanging on the wall.


I wouldn't have gotten royalties any how. I couldn't even get him to pry a wad of chewing gum off the tire for me to chew.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mr. Dodgegeek didn't post the hanging pic, so thought I would...


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Here's a monster.View attachment 462124
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sarah got him.




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Just got it back from the taxidermist



I thought he did a nice job putting him in his natural setting.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Go away trolls. Don't you have a stool to be making or toilet to be blowing up?


----------



## Rocketross57

My bud got a dandy elk this year. Thought I might share so I don't feel alone in the jealousy.


----------



## hseII

Rocketross57 said:


> View attachment 462160
> My bud got a dandy elk this year. Thought I might share so I don't feel alone in the jealousy.


Mission Accomplished


----------



## nwmo_aggie

Pretty good opening weekend in MO


----------



## farmer steve

nwmo_aggie said:


> View attachment 462270
> 
> 
> Pretty good opening weekend in MO


WOW aggie!!!!! NICE BUCK!!!!


----------



## nwmo_aggie

Thanks. Yeah, he's one of my best. Dad missed him in the same place last year. Probably one of the bigger ones around here. Dad got a nice one also, one we had seen the last couple of years, but I think he was on his downhill slide, he was bigger last year.


----------



## farmer steve

nwmo_aggie said:


> Thanks. Yeah, he's one of my best. Dad missed him in the same place last year. Probably one of the bigger ones around here. Dad got a nice one also, one we had seen the last couple of years, but I think he was on his downhill slide, he was bigger last year.


 i hope your gonna hang him on the wall.


----------



## farmer steve

aggie AS won't let me see the pics. tells me an error occurred.


----------



## nwmo_aggie

I have several on a big board out in my shop but he makes the cut to come inside. I've been doing them on slab wood, so he will go next to these.


----------



## farmer steve

nwmo_aggie said:


> I have several on a big board out in my shop but he makes the cut to come inside. I've been doing them on slab wood, so he will go next to these.


now i see them. looks good. wooden arrow with turkey feather fletching?


----------



## nwmo_aggie

Yeah, traded the fan from my spring bird to a guy, and he made them from my feathers


----------



## blueknobbuck

neighbor shot this wallhanger with the crossbow


----------



## lone wolf

stihl sawing said:


> Yes, can't shake this crap and pulled my back yesterday. My BIL passed Tuesday and need to get well enough to go see my sister. My wife is sick too. Don't look like I will get to go this year.


Remember what said to try? Stop waiting order it online.


----------



## blueknobbuck

here's some live shots


----------



## MechanicMatt

Got a little five pointer Saturday. Nothing to write home about but having fresh venison on Thanksgiving.


----------



## KenJax Tree

MechanicMatt said:


> Got a little five pointer Saturday. Nothing to write home about but having fresh venison on Thanksgiving.


Thats what i always say too Matt. The big racks are awesome, but you can't eat the antlers and it all tastes the same.

Neither one of mine were anything special but its meat in the freezer.


----------



## nwmo_aggie

Yes, we have knocked out 50# of snack sticks and 10# of jerky so far plus some steaks and burger.


----------



## capetrees

4 days in NY on a friends farm. Mine was the 8 in the middle, friends 9 to the right and friends daughters 6 to the left, all from my stand. I tagged out opening day, the others 3rd and 4th days.

Came home to MA and bowhunted, surrounded by a doe and two bucks yesterday morning. Pitch black, pre-dawn. Tried to continue to my stand but the doe got a hint and walked away with the bucks following. Shotgun operner Monday.

We'll see ...


----------



## LipDawg

Was going to post my 8 point I got this morning, but can't figure out how to load the pic from my phone.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Use tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer

Tapatalk is the only way if you have a smartphone.


----------



## Greenthorn

Got this one a couple weeks ago, #183 dressed. It was a 20 minute hunt.


----------



## USMC615

nwmo_aggie said:


> View attachment 462270
> 
> 
> Pretty good opening weekend in MO


Damn nice...wall material.


----------



## TonyK

Greenthorn said:


> Got this one a couple weeks ago, #183 dressed. It was a 20 minute hunt.


Very nice!
I tagged out on opening morning and then felt like I had been robbed since I didn't get more time hunting. Is that strange? On to black powder starting Saturday.


----------



## capetrees

TonyK said:


> Very nice!
> I tagged out on opening morning and then felt like I had been robbed since I didn't get more time hunting. Is that strange? On to black powder starting Saturday.



I've had the luck/bad luck of doing that numerous times in NY. I actually ended my season 10 minutes early one year (I know, POACHER!!!). I just look for other things to hunt. In NY where I hunt, bears have been increasing in numbers and are a nuisance.


----------



## Woos31

Filled my freezer this year too!


----------



## LipDawg

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

LipDawg said:


> View attachment 467073
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Nice. Looks like a Mossberg 500 in the background. Slug, buckshot?


----------



## LipDawg

12Ga Remington Copper Sabots. No buckshot here in Ohio. This is the first year that we can use straight wall cartridge rifles (.44Mag, 44-70, etc) but I like my trusty old Mossberg. Took this buck at 80yds with iron sights, both lungs. Missed the heart by an inch.


----------



## USMC615

LipDawg said:


> 12Ga Remington Copper Sabots. No buckshot here in Ohio. This is the first year that we can use straight wall cartridge rifles (.44Mag, 44-70, etc) but I like my trusty old Mossberg. Took this buck at 80yds with iron sights, both lungs. Missed the heart by an inch.


Good deal...I've got a couple of shotguns out of several, that I keep a slug barrel and scope on at all times. The Remington sabots shoot and group pretty consistent. Good that you are fillin' the freezer.


----------



## nomad_archer

Got it done today with a little help from farmer Steve. He has the picture of me and the deer.


----------



## farmer steve

here's nomad_archer and his nice doe. early fog changed our game plan but worked out for the good.


----------



## USMC615

nomad_archer said:


> Got it done today with a little help from farmer Steve. He has the picture of me and the deer.


Way to go NA...


----------



## farmer steve

USMC615 said:


> Way to go NA...


pumped me up when i heard that gun crack. i was in the brush about a 100 yards away and never heard that doe jump up.


----------



## lead farmer




----------



## lead farmer

this is a awsome post guys. Here's my ohio this year. Gota love these dagum Punkin ball's. .[emoji2]


----------



## LipDawg

Awesome buck. Where at in Ohio? I got mine in Columbiana County in N.E. Ohio


----------



## farmer steve

lead farmer said:


> this is a awsome post guys. Here's my ohio this year. Gota love these dagum Punkin ball's. .[emoji2]


nice buck LF. wheres the PA buck?


----------



## lead farmer

S E ,Monroe co


----------



## lead farmer

farmer steve said:


> nice buck LF. wheres the PA buck?


Just can't find a good one. Gona give it a try again tomorrow


----------



## farmer steve

lead farmer said:


> Just can't find a good one. Gona give it a try again tomorrow


same here. saw 3 bucks last 2 days but not sure if they were legal shooters.


----------



## lead farmer

I've been taking my nephew out after school this week. I think he gets doe fever. [emoji40]


----------



## nomad_archer

lead farmer said:


> this is a awsome post guys. Here's my ohio this year. Gota love these dagum Punkin ball's. .[emoji2]


Awesome buck!!!


----------



## djones

Only one to come to my callings this year. 9" spikes. Last day of Northern Muzzle loader tomorrow for NY, then a week of Southern muzzle loader. I've got 4 tags to fill and can't find anymore deer. I'll try my new deer call--------Here deery, here deery , come to papa deery. Maybe that'll work. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## USMC615

djones said:


> Only one to come to my callings this year. 9" spikes. Last day of Northern Muzzle loader tomorrow for NY, then a week of Southern muzzle loader. I've got 4 tags to fill and can't find anymore deer. I'll try my new deer call--------Here deery, here deery , come to papa deery. Maybe that'll work. I'll get back to you on that. View attachment 469405


Good deal. Looks like maybe an older buck in his decline years with spikes that long...but will be fine eating nonetheless.


----------



## lead farmer

nomad_archer said:


> Awesome buck!!!


Thank you sir


----------



## stillhunter

djones said:


> Only one to come to my callings this year. 9" spikes. Last day of Northern Muzzle loader tomorrow for NY, then a week of Southern muzzle loader. I've got 4 tags to fill and can't find anymore deer. I'll try my new deer call--------Here deery, here deery , come to papa deery. Maybe that'll work. I'll get back to you on that. View attachment 469405



I would definately do a European mount and hang it on the wall if I shot it.


----------



## lead farmer

stillhunter said:


> I would definately do a European mount and hang it on the wall if I shot it.


Ahhhhh.......now we see how you are. Gona mount it you say........[emoji40]


----------



## Stickman

Here's a doe and turkey with my recurve








Here's my buck with shotgun


----------



## nomad_archer

Nice collection of critters stickman. Weclome - what part of PA are you from? I am from northern lancaster co.


----------



## Stickman

Thxs, I am from western pa near Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## nomad_archer

I grew up over that way sometimes I miss it. I grew up in Emsworth.


----------



## Stickman

10-4 I know exactly where thats at


----------



## USMC615

Stickman said:


> Here's a doe and turkey with my recurve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my buck with shotgun


Nice Stickman...way to go!!


----------



## Woos31

Here's one for you Midwest and east coast guys of oregon whitetail sheds found on a big forest fire in my hometown in eastern oregon


----------



## Woos31




----------



## USMC615

Woos31 said:


> View attachment 470556


Daaayyyuuumm!!! Nice.


----------



## farmer steve

Stickman said:


> Here's a doe and turkey with my recurve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my buck with shotgun


Nice job stickman. welcome to the site. only ever shot recurve till last year when i fell and hurt my shoulder. york co here.


----------



## Stickman

Thxs farmer Steve it's all I mainly hunt with here's my best buck I killed him last year 




Here's also a spring gobbler I took last spring


----------



## Stickman

Springs gobbler 2013


----------



## farmer steve

Stickman said:


> Springs gobbler 2013


sweet. what broadheads? always used zwickey's.


----------



## Stickman

Simmons broadheads for me


----------



## Oldmaple

Deer season is over. A couple of pictures of success for the kids.






Daughters 7 point in the youth hunt and sons doe on opening day of firearm season.


----------



## Brettl

Stickman said:


> Simmons broadheads for me



Goodlookin deer, that recurve is a beauty. Who's the bowler? I've got two Holzrichter one piece longbows and one of his takedown recurves.

I took my first deer, a button buck, last year. Thought it was a yearling doe until I picked up the back leg to drag it. Can't figure out how to upload pics here. This year I got a 5 point with a Ruger 6mm, another great eater size. There's no antler restrictions in kansas. I wouldn't shoot a fawn, but it's totally legal.


----------



## Brettl

Brettl said:


> Goodlookin deer, that recurve is a beauty. Who's the bowler? I've got two Holzrichter one piece longbows and one of his takedown recurves.
> 
> I took my first deer, a button buck, last year. Thought it was a yearling doe until I picked up the back leg to drag it. Can't figure out how to upload pics here. This year I got a 5 point with a Ruger 6mm, another great eater size. There's no antler restrictions in kansas. I wouldn't shoot a fawn, but it's totally legal.


Who's the BOWYER?lol I hate spell check.

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettl

My 2014 button buck.

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------

